# Flooded GoPro



## Plattinum

With all the GoPro users on this site I am sure many have noticed when you surface from depth that your latch is loose. I am not positive when my destruction occured, because the SD card must have got fried in the process as well, but I am assuming something occured during the ascent or on the surface as the pressure on the housing had decreased. Searching the web after the fact, I have read about rubber-banding or zip-tying the housing. For my next GoPro I intend to try this - http://www.makospearguns.com/product-p/mrsgph.htm

I just thought I would post in case I could prevent someone else from blowing a few hundred bucks the way I did.


----------



## amnbowser

Don't get another go pro there is a better option now that is so simple to use look it up plus it's so simple to use. I can't remember the name of it though divers den in panama city carries is.


----------



## aquatic argobull

amnbowser said:


> Don't get another go pro there is a better option now that is so simple to use look it up plus it's so simple to use. I can't remember the name of it though divers den in panama city carries is.


Let me know if you find out, I'm curious. I think the gopro is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## below me

i like the go pro. you're right, though. i've heard the same stories about the case problems.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I've noticed the squeeze inside my housing is enough at depth(even 50') that I can undo the latch and the back door will stay shut. the latch is very loose at that point already so I suppose if the back door were to come into contact with something it would open right up.

Guys, never store your housing latched, it'll keep the all important seal compressed.
I store mine unlatched with out the camera in the housing, it gets washed with the rest of my gear before I ever unlatch it. 

45 or so dives and I haven't flooded my yet, and it does splash with me, not smart I know but I want everything but my gun in place when I get in the water.

Now you watch, I'll flood it this weekend.....


----------



## amnbowser

The name of the camera is a contour rome. Extremely easy to use and takes good video. Look it up on youtube there are comparrison videos. I just know that a friend of mine has one and likes it alot better then he did his go pro. Plus its idiot proof as far as operating it goes. He said he may have posted some video on his youtube page which is Bob3fish.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I needed to order a new flat lens anyways since mine is all scratched up so I went ahead and ordered a couple packs of those bands, I'll let you guys know about the quality when they get here.


----------



## coolbluestreak

BTW: if anyone else wants to order, just call mako if the cheapest shipping is $14.95 on the website. since they're new, for some reason standard shipping doesn't show up. it was only like 4.50 to ship everything.


----------



## no woryz

Firefish's shark video was on a handheld Contour camera.....good quality...


----------



## Plattinum

amnbowser said:


> The name of the camera is a contour rome. Extremely easy to use and takes good video. Look it up on youtube there are comparrison videos. I just know that a friend of mine has one and likes it alot better then he did his go pro. Plus its idiot proof as far as operating it goes. He said he may have posted some video on his youtube page which is Bob3fish.


Thanks for the suggestion. Same price range. Very Interesting.



coolbluestreak said:


> Guys, never store your housing latched, it'll keep the all important seal compressed.
> I store mine unlatched with out the camera in the housing, it gets washed with the rest of my gear before I ever unlatch it.


Smart Idea. I did store mine latched.


----------



## SaltAddict

I flooded mine Sunday. But, it was due to the fact that I had a big dummy moment.


----------



## Plattinum

SaltAddict said:


> I flooded mine Sunday. But, it was due to the fact that I had a big dummy moment.


Do you care to elaborate? It might make me feel better since mine was not do to what I would consider a dummy moment on my part.


----------



## SaltAddict

After I trade it in for a new one tomorrow, I will elaborate.


----------



## SaltAddict

Ok. I installed the flat lens and didn't realize I had to swap over the gasket. Doh!


----------



## Plattinum

SaltAddict said:


> Ok. I installed the flat lens and didn't realize I had to swap over the gasket. Doh!


Ouch!


----------



## coolbluestreak

That'll do it every time! :-(


----------



## coolbluestreak

For future reference guys, this is the gasket you need to swap over to your new lens.


----------



## coolbluestreak

coolbluestreak said:


> For future reference guys, this is the gasket you need to swap over to your new lens.


Oops, forgot the picture.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Here is a picture of the new mako flat lens installed on the housing for my hero2, it provides much more clearance between the the flat lens and the camera lens.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Here is a picture of the new flat lens vs the smaller old one that they offered.


----------



## SaltAddict

Jeremy, I have my gasket seated right. Using the newer style flat lens. I am getting a black ring around my video. Did you have this problem? Also, you weren't kidding. That flat lens is easy to scratch.


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> I am getting a black ring around my video. Did you have this problem


I did not with the old flat lens and hope I don't now with the new one. Do you have the hero or hero2 and what setting do you record on, I use r5?


----------



## MillerTime

SaltAddict said:


> Jeremy, I have my gasket seated right. Using the newer style flat lens. I am getting a black ring around my video. Did you have this problem? Also, you weren't kidding. That flat lens is easy to scratch.


When i first got the flat lens i was recording on r3 and got the black ring around the edge. I changed to r5 and it is gone.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Good info Brandon, I figured that r5 would fix the problem since r3 takes the tallest picture if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## SaltAddict

Sweet I will check and see. Thanks for the info.
Hero2


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> Good info Brandon, I figured that r5 would fix the problem since r3 takes the tallest picture if I'm not mistaken.


Yupp thanks for the advice. Now I just need to go out and try the new helmet and see how it works.


----------



## SaltAddict

Ok, I give up... where do I change from r3 to r5? Lol


----------



## MillerTime

I am not sure with the Hero2. Any chance you still have that sheet of instructions it came with. I know it is on mine for my Hero.


----------



## SaltAddict

I have the instructions. I was just being lazy. I didn't see any "r" settings in the on screen menu. I will refer to the book and see.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Here ya go slacker!


----------



## coolbluestreak

Use 1080-30.


----------



## SaltAddict

Thanks. That little book is heavy. Lol.


----------



## SaltAddict

Bad news. I am using 1080 30. I switched the angle from wide to medium. I will see if that works.


----------



## coolbluestreak

I stand corrected then...
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## coolbluestreak

So I did some messing around with the hero2 and this is what I'm going to try tomorrow, I'm going to run 1080 at 30fps and then use the medium width setting. We'll see what happens I guess....


----------



## SaltAddict

Jeremy, that was the change I made also. I haven't had the chance to use it yet. Keep me posted. I think I may get out Monday.


----------



## jamesw21

SaltAddict said:


> Jeremy, that was the change I made also. I haven't had the chance to use it yet. Keep me posted. I think I may get out Monday.


If you make it out on Monday and have room for 1 more let me know I have the day off and haven't been diving in about a month. Running low on Amberjack.


----------



## kendive

amnbowser said:


> Don't get another go pro there is a better option now that is so simple to use look it up plus it's so simple to use. I can't remember the name of it though divers den in panama city carries is.


This makes me want a Go Pro and to start Skydiving again. LOL


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> Jeremy, that was the change I made also. I haven't had the chance to use it yet. Keep me posted. I think I may get out Monday.


I feel like a tard, I just saw your post about 1080-30 medium. :blink:

I used that setting today and it looks pretty good, we didn't make it off shore today so it's a little hard to judge but I think this will work since it did inshore.


----------



## SaltAddict

Made it out yesterday (Jamesw sorry we had a full boat). Set the gopro hero2 at 1080 30 medium angle with flat lens. Holy Cow what a difference. The ring is gone. Images are incredibly sharp. We dove the avocet with blue water and 80 ft of vis. Then the pete tide with green water and 15 ft of vis. I killed 5 lionfish. I will try to post a short clip later today.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Awesome, glad it worked for you!


----------

